# Choices pumps and CGM's . later self funding



## Ellie Jones (Aug 8, 2018)

It was a nice surprise to receive a letter from my diabetic clinic to say,  my pump is being renewed at the end of the year, and that they have arranged for an Evening Meeting with 5 pump companies Reps (covering 7 pump models) 

I'm also interested in CGM so need to consider this when deciding if I want to change from my current Accu-Check Combi,  to one of the other options which are

Insight,
CellNovo
Medtroic 640G
Dana diabecare R or RS
YpsoPump

I know that the Medtronic 640 G, has the ability to be looped with the CGM sensors which at present interests me.

But is the medtronics, sensors as good as having a Dexcom, which is the cheaper one to fund etc.

And thoughts to what I might be wise to consider


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 9, 2018)

Ellie Jones said:


> I know that the Medtronic 640 G, has the ability to be looped with the CGM sensors which at present interests me.
> 
> But is the medtronics, sensors as good as having a Dexcom, which is the cheaper one to fund etc.



MM640G has predictive low glucose suspend (also known as Smartguard) which uses Medtronic's 'Enlite' sensors and a Guardian 2 transmitter. It aims to prevent hypos by stopping insulin delivery if sensor glucose and trend suggests you will be close to your 'low limit' within 30 minutes.

'Loop' and 'Open APS' are rather different and can use a much wider variety of pump/sensor combos including Dexcom and Libre.

Often you need older pumps with specific firmware to run loop/open APS, but I believe Dana can be looped while still in warranty. Looping and/or OpenAPS allows your insulin to be more fully automated (in a bewildering complexity of ways) and can add extra insulin as well as suspend insulin.

It seems you can also loop with a MM640G using AndroidAPS xDrip and Nightscout: https://github.com/MilosKozak/AndroidAPS_User_Guide/blob/master/docs/en/en_Configuration.md

The newer Medtronic MM670G is supposed to be launching for the UK market 'early Autumn 2018' and will be the first commercially available pump in the UK to offer sensor-augmented insulin control at the 'top end' as well as suspends to reduce hypoglycaemia.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 10, 2018)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> 'Loop' and 'Open APS' are rather different and can use a much wider variety of pump/sensor combos including Dexcom and Libre.
> 
> Often you need older pumps with specific firmware to run loop/open APS, but I believe Dana can be looped while still in warranty. Looping and/or OpenAPS allows your insulin to be more fully automated (in a bewildering complexity of ways) and can add extra insulin as well as suspend insulina.



Do you mean that there is a way of getting the Libre to ‘talk to a pump’?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 10, 2018)

I believe so! But I think it has to be a particular sort of pump, and a Libre with various add-ons.

This page mentions Libre, xDrip and Nightscout http://www.nightscout.info/wiki/categories/setup

And once you have that, I *think* you can access some of the Loop/OpenAPS options. 

There’s a growing and very supportive community who can offer much clearer advice if you are interested.


----------

